# Kubuntu von En auf D umstellen



## Galkut (20. April 2012)

Servus,

ich habe mir eben Kubuntu auf meinen alten PC installiert.
Leider ist mein Schulenglisch nichtmehr das beste. Kann mir Jemand eine Relativ Detailierte Anleitung geben, wie man es auf Deutsch umstellt?

Mit solidarischem Gruß


----------



## onslaught (23. April 2012)

Spracheinstellungen

Schau mal hier


----------



## coroc (23. April 2012)

Vielen Dank auch von mir!
Es erleichtert Lubuntu sehr


----------

